

Ask HN: Recommendation for earphone to block out external noise - hariis

I need a earphone that I could wear all day comfortably while working that will block out all the external chattering and ambient noise.
I don't listen to music while working.<p>Any recommendations appreciated.
======
gdl
If you're not going to be using them to listen to music, simple foam earplugs
are comfortable, effective, and dirt cheap.

As far as actual earphones, I ended up picking a pair of Etymotic ER6i's after
researching various brands a few years back. About $70, but excellent sound-
blocking and audio quality.

------
ashleyreddy
I use the Jabra C820s. They basically copied the Bose NC circuitry. I tested
then side by side at a Bose Keosk at the airport and they sound the same and
are just as comfortable.

[http://www.amazon.com/Jabra-Active-Cancelling-Stereo-
Headpho...](http://www.amazon.com/Jabra-Active-Cancelling-Stereo-
Headphones/dp/B000FL2EJE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1285966460&sr=8-1)

------
devmonk
I don't have a pair yet, but check out the Panasonic RP-HC55-S. Not too
expensive, won't get in the way of glasses, and won't make your ears hot.

If you really want serious noise cancellation, you need over the ear ones, and
get a nice (expensive) pair. Some say that taking them off periodically to let
your ears cool makes it tolerable.

------
ZeroGravitas
If you don't listen to music then surely earplugs would be better and cheaper?

